# quick question about Ink Problem



## TPG Florida (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi all!!!
I got a question regarding uv curable inks
i made an epson r3000 conversion into a flat bed uv printer and i bought firebird ink (rigid uv ink )
and melted the tubing that goes from cartriges to the 
printhead, does anyone have experience with firebird uv inks? or can someone recomend another ink brand compatible with my epson r3000

thank you so much in advance

Edd


----------

